
About CRDTs - adamnemecek
https://crdt.tech/
======
mwexler
For those wondering: From the site: " Conflict-free Replicated Data Type
(CRDT) is a data structure that simplifies distributed data storage systems
and multi-user applications.

In many systems, copies of some data need to be stored on multiple computers
(known as replicas). Examples of such systems include:

    
    
        Mobile apps that store data on the local device, and that need to sync that data to other devices belonging to the same user (such as calendars, notes, contacts, or reminders);
        Distributed databases, which maintain multiple replicas of the data (in the same datacenter or in different locations) so that the system continues working correctly if some of the replicas are offline;
        Collaboration software, such as Google Docs, Trello, Figma, or many others, in which several users can concurrently make changes to the same file or data;
        Large-scale data storage and processing systems, which replicate data in order to achieve global scalability.
    

All such systems need to deal with the fact that the data may be concurrently
modified on different replicas. "

------
alangibson
For those that can't get enough CRDT info, I've got a list going at
[https://github.com/alangibson/awesome-
crdt](https://github.com/alangibson/awesome-crdt).

Mine definitely doesn't have the name pedigree though, given that 3 of the
biggest names in CRDT research run crdt.tech. Keep up the good work!

------
espadrine
Great resource!

One addition that would be valuable to newcomers to the concept would be a
comparison to other techniques (OT, rebasing, 3-way merge, LWW, …), the pros,
the cons.

For instance, memory overhead (minimizing tombstone cost, truncation, …),
intention preservation (lost with LWW, depends on careful implementation in OT
and CRDT, with OT being potentially subtler because of the implementation
difficulty of having a large number of operations to transform with each
other), centralization (implied by rebases, unnecessary for 3-way merge, hard
to avoid in OT), and byzantine resistance (can malicious users with write
access corrupt the data permanently or get priority writes).

It would probably help them understand the problem space, and avoid them
rejecting CRDTs altogether when they stumble upon its subtleties.

------
cpufry
oouuu timely for me. thank you.

~~~
jrubinovitz
what are you working on?

------
marknadal
Hey, my Open Source database is the #1 CRDT rated system on GitHub, and is
used in-production by 10M+ people a month, at non-profits like the Internet
Archive, and others.

[https://github.com/topics/crdt](https://github.com/topics/crdt)

Mind adding it to the site?

~~~
faitswulff
There's an "edit this page" option on the top right of the page:
[https://crdt.tech/implementations](https://crdt.tech/implementations)

~~~
marknadal
Thanks, was on mobile which doesn't show it.

Edit: (reply is now showing)

~~~
marknadal
Not sure why my post was flagged.

Just to be clear, Martin (site owner) added GUN to the list, not me. Proof:

[https://twitter.com/martinkl/status/1244672269395406849](https://twitter.com/martinkl/status/1244672269395406849)

~~~
capableweb
As usual, you continue to mention GUN one way or another in every post that is
slightly related to CRDTs or decentralization. Your comment would actually fit
this submission but I guess at this point people are so tired of your spamming
that they had enough, even when it's relevant.

Edit: I just checked out the link you put as "proof" that he added GUN to the
list himself, not you. Link:
[https://twitter.com/martinkl/status/1244672269395406849](https://twitter.com/martinkl/status/1244672269395406849)

Martin Kleppmann

> To all interested in CRDTs: Marc Shapiro, @anne_biene and I have set up a
> little CRDT community website. Lots of links to papers, blog posts, talks,
> and implementations. Contributions welcome!

You (Mark Nadal)

> Saw this on HN.

> Can I ask why mine was excluded?

> I'm pretty sure you know about it.

> It is rated #1 CRDT system on GitHub (
> [https://github.com/topics/crdt](https://github.com/topics/crdt) )

> It is used in production by HackerNoon, non-profits like Internet Archive, &
> other large sites.

> Handling 10M+ monthly users.

I'm not sure I or you misunderstand "Just to be clear, Martin (site owner)
added GUN to the list, not me" but it seems pretty clear that you prompted him
to add GUN to the list, he didn't discover GUN on his own and then added it.

Mark, when you're gonna realize that this excessive spamming of GUN is not
helping your case?

~~~
marknadal
I get some hate my Open Source project & actively abuse downvotes/flagging to
censor me.

But for every 1 hater there are 100s of hackers that have found, starred,
used, or told me (in our chat channel) they were thankful they discovered GUN
via HackerNews.

& HN guidelines encourage on-topic submissions & comments
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
"Anything that good hackers would find interesting ... anything that gratifies
one's intellectual curiosity" even you have to admit that GUN discussions have
sparked a lot of intellectual & algorithm chats.

Finally, you state I'm not spamming then say I am spamming. Spam is
indiscriminate posting of something, yet your very own comment says "you
always post GUN in discussions about CRDTs & decentralization." That is indeed
on-topic according to HN policy.

~~~
dang
Sorry for the delay, but I only saw this now.

The way you promote your product on HN is so aggressive as to amount to
spamming, and you've been doing it for years:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Amarknadal%20gun&sort=byDate&type=comment)

Nearly every comment you post has some cunning (or not so cunning) promotional
reference baked into it. Examples are legion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22252497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22252497).
Your rare comments that _don 't_ include something like this are so
boilerplate as to come across as shameless padding.

I asked you to stop this 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17000657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17000657).
You've kept doing it.

Given that we've banned countless other users for lesser abuses, and given the
regularity with which this pattern devolves into user complaints and off-topic
flamewars like the current thread and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22499177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22499177),
I think it's time to bite the bullet and ban your account. I don't really want
to—which is no doubt why it's taken so long—but you're clearly not using this
site in good faith, and enough is enough.

